# Pop-Up Pit Grill Grates



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey everyone!


The time has finally arrived, after months of testing and redesigning we finally have a production version of the grilling grates for the Pop-Up Pit. 

The grates are heavy-duty stainless steel so you can cook with heavy dutch ovens over your fire if you want. They measure in at 22"x16" or over 350 square inches of cooking space.

The grates feature a Tri-Fold design meaning they pack down just as small as the Pop-Up Pit. (Grates packed size is 22"x5")


We are currently accepting Pre-Orders for the grilling grates through our website. We have a limited inventory coming in and will begin shipping on Oct. 15th. 

Because this community has been outstanding as far as the feedback and testing you guys have done for us we did want to offer out a discount code.

If you use the code "*MB20*" at checkout it'll save you 20% off that final retail price of $69.95

Let me know if you have any questions!

Cheers guys,

Fireside Outdoor Team


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

How far off of the surface of the fire pit pan does the surface of the grill sit?


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

protechie said:


> How far off of the surface of the fire pit pan does the surface of the grill sit?


Great Question! The grill sits about 4" off the coal base. We've done a lot of testing with the grates and found something interesting, because of the airflow the cooking acts a bit different. 

Most standard grills cook through conduction heating meaning you heat up the metal grills and they transfer that heat to the meat or dutch oven. The Pop-Up Pit ends up cooking more through a combination of convection and conduction. There is constantly hot air flowing around whatever you're cooking so you're getting a more even heat across your whole cooking area. The grill grates still get hot so you can sear your meat but food WILL cook faster. 

We do recommend that you do a backyard test of cooking on the grill just to get used to the new style.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the design of the grill as far as I can tell from the photo on your website is really good.

I still think I will use my WalMart el cheepo pizza pan when using my DO on your product.

I just sent in my pre order for the grill, thanks for the discount

I have been rafting for many decades so I have the bullet proof but super heavy versions plus a couple home made firepans. 

Your version looks to me to be ideal for self support IK trips which is why I ordered the original fire pit. 

I think your unit will be the one I toss in just to meet Ranger requirements whether I plan to use it for a fire pit or DO cooking. All in all, good job so far and having the grill fold up is a good deal.


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

okieboater said:


> I like the design of the grill as far as I can tell from the photo on your website is really good.
> 
> I still think I will use my WalMart el cheepo pizza pan when using my DO on your product.
> 
> ...



Right on man! Just glad we can finally give you guys some more options out there!

Cheers


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Grill Grates are now available and shipping.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

CampfireDefender said:


> Grill Grates are now available and shipping.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you have plans to sell these on Amazon too?
> 
> ...


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Fly By Night said:


> CampfireDefender said:
> 
> 
> > Grill Grates are now available and shipping.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

CampfireDefender said:


> Hey Cody,
> 
> 
> These will be available off of Amazon as well. There's just a bit of a process we have to go through to ensure no one else can sell a knock-off under our listing. Once that's done the listing will go up.
> ...



Sounds good, do you have plans for a black Friday special?


----------



## PeachesVail (Feb 19, 2009)

Any chance that you have slightly used grill grates available?


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey Peaches, 


Unfortunately, we do not have any used grill grates in right now. Most of those returns come back in January with the Christmas rush so if you're not in any hurry I'd check back then. 


Cheers,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## vozproto (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm new to the pop-up pit game. Does this qualify as a "fire ring" for use in wilderness areas and restrictions which require fires to be in a fire ring?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

No, they are not acceptable in a stage 1 fire restriction. You would have to have something like a Lava box for that. However they do meet the standards for firepan regulations for western rivers. If you're going to get one, buy the full size ember mat, not just the heat shield.


----------



## vozproto (Aug 9, 2021)

Awesome. Good to know.
I figured they wouldnt quality for stage 1 since it isnt fully contained like a shepards stove.
But nice to know that it qualifies as a fire pan for non restriction times.



tBatt said:


> No, they are not acceptable in a stage 1 fire restriction. You would have to have something like a Lava box for that. However they do meet the standards for firepan regulations for western rivers. If you're going to get one, buy the full size ember mat, not just the heat shield.


----------

